# بالصور قداس الأربعين لضحايا حادث نجع حمادى



## بابا سمير (16 فبراير 2010)

*




**بالصور.. قداس الأربعين لضحايا حادث نجع* *حمادى..* *والأنبا يؤانس* *يؤكد*: *الذكرى ليست* *ذكرى* 

*الثلاثاء، 16 فبراير 2010* 





*قداس الأربعين لضحايا حادث نجع حمادى أقيم وسط إجراءات أمنيه مشددة 
قنا ـ هند المغربى*​


*وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة أقيم فى الثامنة من صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، بدير الأنبا بضابا بنجع حمادى قداس الأربعين فى ضحايا حادث نجع حمادى، الذى وقع ليلة عيد الميلاد الماضى* *وراح ضحيته 6 من الأقباط ومجند مسلم وأصيب 9 آخرون واستمر القداس لثلاث* *ساعات.*​









*شهد الدير تواجد أكثر من 3 آلاف قبطى وعدد من القيادات الأمنية والتنفيذية والشعبية بمحافظة قنا وجميع وكلاء الوزارة بقنا ورؤساء الهيئات ورجال الدين المسلم وعلى رأسهم وكيل وزارة الأوقاف بقنا محمود أبو زيد وكل من محافظ قنا اللواء مجدى أيوب ومدير الأمن اللواء محمود جوهر ومدير المباحث اللواء محمد بدر. *









*وجاء نائباً عن البابا شنودة سكرتيره الخاص الأنبا يؤانس، الذى قدم خلال القداس محاكاة بينه وبين شهداء نجع حمادى تضمنت عدداً من الأسئلة* *يجيب عليها الشهداء، وأكد نيافة الأنبا يؤانس خلال القداس، أن مدينة نجع حمادى دخلت التاريخ وانضمت إلى مدن الشهداء.*









*وخلال المحاكاة، أكد الأنبا يؤانس، أن الشهداء يسكنون الفردوس وأنهم سعداء بحياتهم الأبدية هناك، مضيفاً أن حياتهم بالفردوس تقربهم من الله ويتعرفون على عظمته، مشيراً إلى أن دماء الأقباط تصرخ منادية الله بالعدل والحق، ومنها دم الشهيد أيمن المسلم الذى كان على علاقة طيبة بالأقباط*.









*وأضاف الأنبا يؤانس، أن العذراء قريبة وعلى علاقة طيبة بالأقباط، وكذلك مكانتها العظيمة عند المسلمين، ففى اليوم الذى بدأت فيه الاشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط فى التاسعة مساءً بقرية بهجورة ومدينة نجع حمادى ظهرت العذراء لتهدأ الناس، وبذلك انفضت الاشتباكات على الفور فى العاشرة إلا ربع مساءً فور ظهورها بكنيسة العذراء مريم ببهجورة وانتقلت لتظهر بنجع حمادى.*

*



*


*وصرح الأنبا يؤانس، خلال كلمته، أن ليلة الخميس القادم سيكون هناك لقاء بين أقرباء الضحايا من الدرجة الأولى وأقرباء المصابين من الدرجة الأولى مع البابا شنودة الثالث ليقدم لهم واجب العزاء شخصياً.*









*وجاء نيافة الأنبا كيرلس أسقف مدينة نجع حمادى ليلقى كلمته خلال القداس وتقدم بالشكر لجميع الحضور على مجيئهم وشكر كلاً من الأنبا سريال والأنبا ويصا والأنبا غبريال والأنبا بيمن والأنبا سيانوس وجميع الرهبان ورجال الدين المسيحى والذين جاءوا من جميع أنحاء جمهورية مصر العربية لحضور قداس أربعين الشهداء فى حادث نجع حمادى. *

*



*


*وأكد الأنبا كيرلس خلال كلمته، أن ذكرى الأربعين للشهداء ليست ذكرى أليمة، بل ذكرى طيبة لمدينة نجع حمادى التى جعلتها مدينه للشهداء*. 









*وأكد الأنبا ويصا أسقف البلينا، الذى ترأس القداس خلال كلمته، أن يتقدم خالص الشكر لرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك، الذى نقل القضية إلى محكمة أمن الدولة الطوارىء، وهو ما لم يحدث منذ عدة سنوات وأن الجميع مسلمين وأقباط فى انتظار الحكم الرادع للجناة والمحرضين أيضاً*. 









*وأكد اللواء مجدى أيوب محافظ قنا لليوم السابع أنه أتى اليوم لتقديم واجب العزاء فى الأربعين لضحايا حادث نجع حمادى نيابة عن رئيس الجمهورية وعن الشعب المصرى والقنائى، مشيراً أن شعب مصر كله اهتز لهذه الجريمة البشعة منذ وقوعها وكل فئات الشعب جاءت من مسئولين ورجال دين إسلامى* *وأمن وتنفيذيين لحضور الأربعين ومشاركتهم فى هذا العزاء ومشاركة* *الكاتدرائية**.*


































​



التوقيع





*متشيلش الهم ومتخفشي ربنا موجود ده الهك حي مبينمشي وملهوش حدود*​
​


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (16 فبراير 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------



## نونوس14 (16 فبراير 2010)

*فعلا ربنا موجود*
*ربنا يعزى الاهالى وينيح نفوس شهدائه فى احضان القديسين*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

ربنــــــا شايف ربنا عارف
وربنا هيتصرف


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
ربنا يعزي كل الشعب القبطى
طوباهم ربحوا الملكوت
مش هنبكى .... اللى هيبكى يبكى الأول على خطاياه
دول فى حضن الملك يسوع المسيح
*​


----------



## maroo maroo (17 فبراير 2010)

ررررررررربناااااااا موجووووووود
ميررررررررررررسى للصور
ربناااااااااااااا يبااااااااااااااااركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 فبراير 2010)

*اااااااااااااااااااااه يحرقة قلوبنا على شبابهم 

ربنا يعزي الهلهم ويعزينا 

ازكرونا امام عرش النعمة ​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 فبراير 2010)

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم 

ويعطى عزاء لاسرهم وجميع الشعب القبطى ​*


----------



## بابا سمير (17 فبراير 2010)

*أشكركم جميعا على المشاركة*​


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2010)

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم*
*ويلهم اسرهم الصبر*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 مارس 2010)

*وأكد الأنبا ويصا أسقف البلينا، الذى ترأس القداس خلال كلمته، أن يتقدم خالص الشكر لرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك، الذى نقل القضية إلى محكمة أمن الدولة الطوارىء، وهو ما لم يحدث منذ عدة سنوات وأن الجميع مسلمين وأقباط فى انتظار الحكم الرادع للجناة والمحرضين أيضاً*. 

اخيرا الحكومه اتحركت بس ياريت مستموتش فيها وتخلص وتنجز وتقول الحكم


----------



## بنت كلوج (1 مارس 2010)

*وليس للمنتهى بعد*
*اذكرونى يااولادى امام عرش النعمة ان يعطينا الله حياة الاستعداد الدائم*
*شكرااااااااللخبر والصور*
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## Mason (1 مارس 2010)

_ربنا ينيح نفوسهم _
_اذكرونا امام عرش النعم_

_شكرا على الموضوع_​


----------

